# Toolbox Talk



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Handyman's thread on the yankee got me thinkin' about what else was in my toolbox. I've got a few toolboxes, but I'm referring to the one I take out to the jobsite. That's the money box. If what I need ain't in that one, I'm SOL.

Some of the basic hand tools that can save the day are fairly inexpensive to buy, compared to tailed ones, or even the battery ones, and will likely last me a lifetime. I will say I take pretty good care of my tools and don't abuse them. Like I don't use a screwdriver for a chisel.

Anyway, there are a few tools I'd like to give awards to.

I consider a brace to be an absolute necessity. You can drill holes, or mortise flat bottom hinge cup holes on the job. The bits that can be used with a brace make it an invaluable tool. For instance, holes can be drilled in various diameters with an expansive bit. There were times I had to drill holes on the job to run wiring, and there wasn't room for an electric drill. I had to use half swings with a brace.

Another tool is a hand drill. This may seem like a "why bother" tool, but I find a great degree of accuracy and depth judgment, along with the ability to drill sensitive holes, like ones with the tiny drill bits that break in an instant. Amazingly if you aren't too careful, using heavy tools can be cumbersome at times, even just picking them up and setting them down. 

A little known tool is a gimlet. They are basically screw starters. You might say "Well I've got one of them spring loaded punches". The punches work fine unless you don't have room for a hammer. There's a difference in creating a threaded starter hole than starting a screw in a smooth punch hole.

I would also like to mention rifflers. They come in a wide variety of shapes and lengths, and are basically rasp ended. They come in sets and even the cheap set from HF is worthwhile. Seems like they stay sharp forever. You'll find these a lifesaver if you ever do fluted columns or pilasters and have to sand/scrape the groove, or clean up the ends where you start or stop.

When I got into woodworking, all I could afford was hand tools and had to teach myself how to use them. Now, some time later, I still use them, but for some additional reasons. My hands and fingers aren't as good as they used to be and it seems that some hand tools make the work easier. Be it either the lighter weight, or smaller size, the work must go on.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you seen the new attachments for the brace? I have everything shown here except the tenon cutter. My Dad left me probably 6 braces and I use a few of them quite often.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32300&cat=1,180,42337&ap=1


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabinetman I think you may have forgotten the scratch awl. I watched my grandfather use the awl for marking and scoring a line he was fixing to cut. I have a few of them and use the one I carry.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Cabinetman I think you may have forgotten the scratch awl. I watched my grandfather use the awl for marking and scoring a line he was fixing to cut. I have a few of them and use the one I carry.



You're right, I didn't mention a scratch awl. So, I went to my toolbox and checked it out, and yep, there were two of them in there. In fact there are many hand tools in there I didn't mention, like the common ones, like chisels, screwdrivers, hammers, etc. It would have been one long thread if I did, and a lot more boring than it was as I'm finding out.

I mentioned some of the ones that may not be common hand tools, especially for the hobbyist, or the weekend warrior. I just figured everybody knew about the scratch awl, so it didn't get mentioned. Thanks for reading the thread and pointing that out.


----------

